# My Tanks



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

These are the pictures of my 3 tanks.

10G - Walmart tank, plants from ameekplec, red cherry shrimps and 2 african dwarf frogs (hope shrimps are safe)
12G - Jebo system, a little noisy (hope fishes don't mind) being old, some walmart decos my son likes
46G - Inherited from a friend, 5 Frontosas and a Catfish, few crayfishes from local stream

As you can see there are a lot to improve in every tank. If you have any suggestions, let me know. Thanks.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1733&stc=1&d=1217311618

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1734&stc=1&d=1217311618

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1735&stc=1&d=1217311618

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1736&stc=1&d=1217311618

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1737&stc=1&d=1217311618


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

is that a gourami in the iso-box on time out?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> is that a gourami in the iso-box on time out?


No, he's not on time out, although I felt like he should be until yesterday. He already killed one female and when I introduced another, he started chasing her like crazy! Poor little female dwarf was constantly hiding behind heater, etc. I was tempted to move her out, but I wanted to see what happens after few days.

After about 10 days, female is still alive and well, and male doesn't chase her too often anymore (as far as I can tell). I see them together more often so I think they are safe together now. 

The male dwarf gourami is actually not inside the breeding trap. He's just outside trying to take a bite at a food pallet not sunk yet.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I would suggest your Frotosa`s need a much bigger aquarium - probably at least double what they are in now.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Chris S said:


> I would suggest your Frotosa`s need a much bigger aquarium - probably at least double what they are in now.


I agree. I hear 100G is somewhat minimum for this size. They are all about 3 years old I was told, and I have no idea how many males vs females there are. I do hope, if I manage to find a large tank just for them, they would spawn


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thats a super red shrimp  Your froggy tank looks great! They must love it


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> thats a super red shrimp


Thanks!! 

Nice tanks Yuri! But I agree the 46g is definitely too small.


----------

